# Puppy food question, switching adult foods... my head! It Spins!



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

If you like Canidae than switch to that. Whatever works for you and your pets is what is best.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Honestly, IMO--the Eukanuba/Pro plan blend is fine. However, for simplicity purposes, I would choose one or the other and not bother mixing. 

Sure, there are better foods "on paper"--but if it works for the pup, there are much worse foods out there. 

My dogs were on Eukanuba for the first few years of their lives and did excellent. But I thought they needed better and changed them. and I've just recently gone back to Eukanuba. 

But if you've been pleased with Canidae, there is no reason you cannot continue on it with your puppy.  

Good luck!


----------



## DScritchy (Apr 12, 2012)

The main reason I'm concerned about the Canidae is the licking issues with my other dog (who is 4ish). He hasn't been incredibly itchy (no scratching or anything) but has licked several spots on different paws raw at different times. Usually we vet wrap the offending area for a few days to limit access and help it get a break to heal, but I am wondering if it may be a food that contributes to this. Generally he is not a high strung animal so I know that's not it. 

At this point I am pretty sure I want to do a trial switch with my older dog, but not quite sure what I should switch to. Should I try grain free or just another brand?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"the doodle has been licking his legs and/or paws, leaving nasty rust spots and sometimes wounds. Granted we did just lose the other dog, but this was going long before that happened"

Dogs can do lick like that sometimes when they have allergies. They can lick like that do to anxiety and stress also. (boredom also it is soothing and they can get ocd about it) If it is allergies it could be something in the food but it could be something else you are feeding such as treats (dog or people). It also can be enviromental allergies. (tree pollen, mold spores etc.) (different times of the year) Could be household chemicals that you use. Something to think about is did you change any cleaning products around the time this started, get your rug cleaned. So really it could be anything.
If you do feel it is a food allergy you want to pick an entirely new food that only has very limited ingredients and none of them can be ones that are in the kibble you use right now.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

DScritchy said:


> The main reason I'm concerned about the Canidae is the licking issues with my other dog (who is 4ish). He hasn't been incredibly itchy (no scratching or anything) but has licked several spots on different paws raw at different times. Usually we vet wrap the offending area for a few days to limit access and help it get a break to heal, but I am wondering if it may be a food that contributes to this. Generally he is not a high strung animal so I know that's not it.
> 
> At this point I am pretty sure I want to do a trial switch with my older dog, but not quite sure what I should switch to. Should I try grain free or just another brand?


My golden has done this before. I personally, don't wrap--so the air can get to it. I clean the area with a little peroxide--then dry it, and sprinkle on Gold bond powder. Usually heals up in a few days.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Canidae caused loose stools, ive pretty much tried the foods you listed and going back to Eukanuba..
Calcium is too high in EVO cant feed to a puppy. Breeders know what works for their lines..i found out the hard way and finally gave up..


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wagners Mom said:


> Honestly, IMO--the Eukanuba/Pro plan blend is fine. However, for simplicity purposes, I would choose one or the other and not bother mixing.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Agree. One or the other would be fine alone. No need to complicate it.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

msdogs1976 said:


> Agree. One or the other would be fine alone. No need to complicate it.


And something else to consider. If the pup starts having issues with the food and you are mixing the two, you won't know which one is the culprit.


----------



## DScritchy (Apr 12, 2012)

She does say with the adult dogs that she will usually just feed the Eukanuba (especially dogs that are showing at the time). Based on peoples responses it sounds like, Eukanuba would be an okay puppy food (I just don't think I can do ProPlan... not good experience with Purina; seen too many of the animals they do the food testing on as Purina Farms is right here in the STL area. All the animals I've seen adopted from there have had serious medical issues at some point in their lives and usually it's chronic). Trusting the breeder seems like a good idea anyway. The only thing that sucks is that I'd really love if I could get it at my local store. I still have to go to the big box stores for cat litter though so I could get it then. After doing some research, if I were to change puppy foods, I'd probably choose Innova Puppy. I'll have to think about it a little more

When its time to switch to adult food, we'll move to whatever the big guy is on and we'll do some testing to see we need to switch up his food in the mean time.

Thanks for the advice everyone. Talking it out kind of helped me straighten my head. Any other opinions would still be welcome though!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The Mom and Papa dog stores by me will order in foods they do not carry for their customers. Your's may be able to do this for you too.


----------

